# Continue RAW while giving antibiotics?



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

Its simple my girl has to take an antibiotic for a month should I continue her raw diet while she's taking the antibiotic?? I thought I remembered reading somewhere that it wasn't safe to continue with raw while on an antibiotic although I child be crazy cause I have read a lot of stuff over the last few months soooo I could be getting confused lol. Just curious on everyones thoughts ou your have heard anything of the sort?? Btw I told my vet I was feeding raw and tried to sell me $100 bag of prescription food!!!!! When I said no she's tried to convince me to aty last cook the food cause of all the infections and parasites after could get from it!! I was prepared and I said my ground told her what good its doing that nothing else helped with then she said well even the raw diets that vets prescribe aren't balanced with all the vitamins and minerals that they need. I add a good well rounded supplement but in hey opinion that's still not good enough. And I'm also getting her thyroid tested through Dr. Dodds homeopet, just Weeny the sample off today. Anyway I'm off track just wondering about the raw while taking an antibiotic she has a bacterial infection  Thanks for any info!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

Sorry for all the confusion on the wrong words I need to proofread better just happens when Im posting from my phone 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

From what little I know....I was under the impression that many antibiotics kill bacteria including good bacteria found in the digestive tract.....so it might be a good idea to include some probiotics in your dog's meals....if you aren't already.

SuperG


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

Well I do give her yogurt and a supplement that has them in it for the probiotics.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

Bump

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

I feed my puppy raw. I always add a tablespoon of yogurt to her food. When she had a bout of illness requiring antibiotics, I continued to feed her raw, but added a probiotic I got from the vet as I didn't think the yogurt would be enough, against the antibiotics. The probiotic came in a paste, called florentero. You might want to look for something like this.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I haven't heard that about raw, however my 2 get a probiotic everyday anyway and they are on raw.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If my dog was having digestive issues, I may go to a cooked bland diet(chicken/rice or beef/rice) with probiotics given but not at the same time as the antibiotics. 
If the antibiotics are given for other reasons, I'd continue with the raw diet and add probiotics. Fresh green tripe would be given as well(it has digestive enzymes and probiotics naturally). If the dog was having problems with barf/diarrhea, I'd give slippery elm bark a half hour before feeding the bland diet(after resting the gut for 12-24 hrs)


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

She is getting the antibiotic because of Ehrlichia which is a bacterial disease and I do feed green tripe she also gets Seavive which boosts her immune system as well and a supplement with probiotics in it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

No stomach issues with the raw diet

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

then keep her on raw....better than stressing her with a diet change. Looks like you have it under control and then some!


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

Ok thanks that's what I was thinking just wanting other opinions. Thanks for all the input from everyone.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

